# People who euthanize shelter animals are heartless?



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

"Recently is has come to my attention that there is a misconception about euthanasia in animal shelters. More than once people have told me that they feel that those who euthanize animals are heartless, Nothing could be further from the truth. I volunteer at the shelter and am often caring for about 100 dogs at any one time.



The first day I walked into the euthanasia room a sense of sadness and desperation came over me. The room was nice, painted with rainbows and soft pastel colors, but nothing could hide what goes on there.
I have to go into the rooms and assist in euthanasia. Whether it was the first dog or the hundredth nothing changed.
Before the animals are euthanized myself, and several other workers often give the dogs more time to play, and eat junk food just trying to make their last memories good ones. I usually give them my lunch for the day, and sometimes give them treats like chocolate that are forbidden for dogs, but they love them. Weplay fetch with them and let them have the run of the entire yard.


When the time comes we’ll leash them up and walk them into the room..It’s never easy.
Two types of dogs go into the room, The ones that know, and the ones that don’t.
I don’t know which is worse,The ones who knew often fight, they push, they pull, drag themselves, cry,bark,run. Anything to try and get away. Sometimes we have to carry them in.


The dogs that don’t know are equally hard. They jog along tag wagging into the room, They watch us curiously as we get everything ready. We have a big bucket of treats in the room, and feed them the treats. Their tails still wagging till their dying breath.


Beauty is a dog I will never forget, She was a pit bull all scarred up and beaten, but wanting nothing but love. She had a litter of puppies with her and everyone wanted them. But no one wanted a pit bull covered in scars. The day she was on the list we walked her over to her puppies. Where she licked them through the bars and they licked back. Beauty was led away from her puppies. She as she always did walked with grace through that door, she looked back at her puppies one more time and then went into the room.


I remember another dog, who did nothing but stare at the person injecting her with Euthinal.She was named Phoenix.


So when I hear those who euthanize shelter animals are heartless, understand this, Anyone who can hold a dog till it’s dyeing breath knowing that the dog is young and healthy but unwanted has the biggest heart that can be.


It’s not easy,it’s not fun,it’s the hardest thing I have to do.
Nothing can prepare you for it.
The shelters are not to blame for this.
We wouldn’t need an animal shelter if people would stop buying for petstores, fleemarkets,..and irresponsible breeders. We wouldn’t need animal shelters if people would fix their pets and prevent them from having “oops litters”.
We wouldn’t need animal shelters if people would care for their pets for their entire life expectancy
And not dump them when they too big, or old , or boring.
Dogs and cats aren’t babies for ever they aren’t toys or fashion accessories
I have adopted 3 dogs from the animal shelter, and they are all wonderful sweet dogs.


YOU CAN find pure bred animals of any age in shelters and/or breed rescues."


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

You have a strong heart. I couldn't do what you do, but like you said it wouldn't need to be done...I plan on adopting a dog out of a shelter in my lifetime, i've received all my dogs by chance and totally unplanned but this is my life and this is how it works  I've only put one dog to sleep, and it has haunted me my whole life


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and as I read that admiration. I could not do it, no matter what. It is against anything I believe in. I work in a nursery and I have problems throwing plants down the chute, I couldn't even begin to imagine a dog.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I praise you... I volunteer at a shelter as a foster and I also go tithe shelter and walk and play with the dogs... I make my kids go so they will understand where a dog ends up with irresponsible breeders and owners... I know that a dog I walk or fall in love with today may not be there tomorrow and that is hard enough for me but what you do is what I can't... I commend you tremendously... I wish more people would understand and even have to see what you do maybe then they would understand...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow Adjecyca, you flat-out had me in tears reading about the dogs that know and the dogs that don't These are lives we are talking about here whose only request is a little attention, how sad. I have put down two pups in the last year and a half, my two best friends who kept me from living alone. Seeing them lie on that steel bed and having to walk out of that room, never to be with them again, has just about killed me, seriously. I commend you for efforts at the shelter because I know that if I spent more than an hour there I would put a bullet in my head.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Adjecyca you have my utmost respect. Most people (including myself) don't have the heart to do what you do. Everyone should read this thread.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you so much for this post!

i also volunteer at our local shelter, and fingers and toes crossed will be in the running for an upcoming posistion. part of the posistion i will be applying for will include helping with euthanasia. 
my "manager" as you could call her, as i am still a volunteer, has really been helping me with learning what will be needed for the posistion (it will be her spot i would take) and one of the first things she asked is if i would be able to handle putting animals down.
while it would be nice to live in a world where every animal could find a wonderful, caring, forever home, that is just not the case. 
people need to realize that for every one animal that has to "go", there are ten waiting and ready to take thier spot in the kennel to find a home. 

it takes a special person to do what you do. and while many or most will not thank you for it, i will, and, i feel, so will all the animals who will not be living in a cage watching people walk past them day after day, as will all the many who find loving homes because they got the chance for people to just see them.

hershey kisses in my wishes for you and those you love


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Agreed.You had me in f'ing tears reading this.And I am one of the ones that had an oops litter.That is the one main regret I've had so far in my life.I hate that I did these dogs wrong by not being more aware and smart.
I applaud you.It takes a very strong person to be able to do what you do.I don't think I would be able to do it.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Adjecyca
I know a lot of people view animal shelter's that euthanize dogs and cats as the devil.I also know these people have the grim job of doing what dont come natural to most of us-to take a life.I also know these people are among the most loving people out there,and as such deserves respect.
I could never do your work-and I feel sorry for all that has to live with the memorys of that.Your job is a DIRECT result of people NOT wanting to care for their dogs and cats.I hope you all will know that most people hold shelter worker's in the higest regard.
Much respect to you all.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This is from a video on YT.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> This is from a video on YT.


It is?, im sorry for the confusion everyone i cross posted this i never meant to give you guys the wrong idea.

I do euthanize shelter animals and this was sent to me and it describes it to a T, though i never saw the video one of my co-worker emailed it to me, I asked if i could post it on the forum and she gave me permission.I thought she wrote it though?

Is it possible you could give me the link to the video?
Or is the username Kate2550?
Or Kate something?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> This is from a video on YT.


Are you saying she/he took it from a video on youtube and it's not her own thoughts?

Edit- ok i see now where Adjecyca is saying it was cross posted


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Are you saying she/he took it from a video on youtube and it's not her own thoughts?


Read the above


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Adjecyca said:


> Read the above


I was and was editing my post as you were writing this and previous post


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

I emailed her she says it's not on youtube?
now im sort of pissed.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

CERTIFIED in EUTHASIA trained by the SPCA/AHA; those SHELTERS that are a NO KILL have a waiting a mile long list to turn dogs IN, while they pile up strays. Bleeding heart places such as the Kootenai Humane Society who chose the plight of no kill facility just don't see how they are CRUEL because PEOPLE arent accountable,so there is a overload of dogs waiting to be adopted. The reality is NOT ALL DOGS and CATS are adoptable even with rehabilitation, its the PEOPLE of the MASSES that have NO accountablity, in todays world its the blame game. Population control is a must for stray pets to think otherwise is simply lying to yourself. I cry almost everytime I have to put down a good dog, but thats part of the whole lesser of two evils. So what happens if parvo hits an overcrowded facility? Happens alot, and bleeding hearts get so upset when I have had to put down 30 dogs because they didn't want to control the population so now instead of 2 or 3 dogs with parvo the whole isolation or pound or "ward" of dogs has to be euthanized because of a bleeding heart that didn't want to euthanize 5-8 dogs. SO see now 30 are euthanized because 4 or 5 bad choices to keep dogs that should have been euthanized. As long as we have the FREEDOM to be breeders of anykind especially BYB, there will be a necessity for euthanasia. Say what you will but if your against euthanaisa then its you who are the selfish pet owner, and truly the monster.. Humaniacs aren't humane, they are to busy in their own mind and feelings to understand what having balance and being humane really is.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

it might just be very similar to the YT video I watched.


It was a girl reading something she wrote. She also had to PTS dogs,and had a favorite dog.

I'm trying to find the video,but I can't recall what it was called. But I showed some of my friends,so hope they remember or have it saved.


----------

